# Thermacell heated insoles



## tbrown913 (Nov 25, 2018)

Anyone with  thermacell mosquito repellent knows how great they are. You may not know they also make rechargeable heated insoles! They are amazing. Remote controlled, quick charging, and keep your toes from getting cold on stand! Well worth the $100.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 3, 2018)

I use my thermacell as a hand warmer when its real cold,too.


----------



## Dub (Dec 3, 2018)

Rechargeable???

Remote control????


Oh yeah.   I’m going to have invest in some of these.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tbrown913 (Dec 4, 2018)

Dub said:


> Rechargeable???
> 
> Remote control????
> 
> ...




They are amazing! I'm 300 pounds, and if I have to walk a half mile the cushioning isnt the best, but I'm still fine. I know a couple regular sized guys that have no problem with comfort. The battery takes about 4 hours to full charge. I use mine intermittently when on the stand and have not had a problem with the battery draining during a full day.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2018)

tbrown913 said:


> They are amazing! I'm 300 pounds, and if I have to walk a half mile the cushioning isnt the best, but I'm still fine. I know a couple regular sized guys that have no problem with comfort. The battery takes about 4 hours to full charge. I use mine intermittently when on the stand and have not had a problem with the battery draining during a full day.






Sounds like a great solution for all day late season hunts.

Thanks again.


----------

